# Top Crop



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Online farming game to educate non-ag people to the world of agriculture.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/news/2015/10/bayer-national-geographic-launch-online-farming-game-for-students-2015-10-23/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=10ff0467ec-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-10ff0467ec-296641129


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Good attempt but unless you can snatch a guy off his tractor and beat the hell out of him, snatch out his heart and burn his house and rape his daughter all with very graphic images, not sure it will go over......sad, very sad


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

you might be surprised devildawg, back when i was in HS there was a game called simfarm. It was a pretty simple game but it caught on quite a bit around here. Lots of kids played it in school, didn't seem to matter whether they were a city kid or a farm kid, they all loved it.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

You are dating yourself IHC.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

IHCman said:


> you might be surprised devildawg, back when i was in HS there was a game called simfarm. It was a pretty simple game but it caught on quite a bit around here. Lots of kids played it in school, didn't seem to matter whether they were a city kid or a farm kid, they all loved it.


Ya, even I've played sim city and sim farm, with my kids years ago......but the evolution of the video game and it's attraction to violent behavior is what I was referring to of course. Never ceases to amaze me what the creators of these games come up with, there are a lot of kids that just emmerce themselves in those games and the violence and sexual content is truly unbelievable. As parents we worry about what the schools are teaching them, nevr mind the fact that little Johnny plays 6-8 hours of video games a day that are far worse than even any liberal agenda that they certainly get exposed to.....
But I agree, maybe you can catch a small percentage, for that I give them kudos.....it was worth the effort


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> You are dating yourself IHC.


Wait.....if IHC is then what am I ? A friggin dinasoar....that's what.....


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Hmmmm. No comment.


----------

